# Exhaust Knocking Hot and Cold /Cluster Panel Noise



## jrichards (Feb 17, 2012)

My Dads 2011 LTZ has been doing the same thing with the exhaust. When you sit after the car is hot it makes a loud knocking sound in the exhaust, it sounds like someone is hitting the muffler or a pipe with a hammer. We are taking it to the dealership tonight to see what they say but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ch200200 said:


> Well... here we go again! Another one of those issues that are just irritating. I have had it on all my cars and it makes sense that in colder weather you will hear some knocking when the exhaust is expanding or contracting when heating up or cooling down but this is not just a pinging noise. Its a loud knock as if something just broke loose under the hood or in the rear. Its loud and repetitive. Weather your fully warmed up or not... every 20 seconds or so you get that loud bang. I kinda just wrote it off and when I took my car in to the dealer for the noisy cluster panel (oh yeah theres nothing they can do about that) I had them look at it and they wrote it off as normal noise. OK... well it gets louder and worse everyday. Has anyone had any issues with this and any resolution. This can't be normal. As far as the cluster panel goes that is actually a squeak between the trim and the lens. A little silicone between the trim and lens will fix the problem. This must have been too hard for the dealer. So Awesome!!!! I'll get right on that. I love working on brand new cars.... I love fiixing GMs eff ups. Real nice.



ch200200,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your full name, address, phone number, VIN number, current mileage as well as the dealer that you took your vehicle to? I look forward to hearing back from you. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

Did anyone find the cause for this? I just returned from the dealer after they replaced the muffler. They believed the problem was a broken resonator. However, after arriving home, I heard the knocking again so it's obviously not the muffler. If anyone knows the cause, I'd be happy to tell my dealer about it.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

lhall, 

We're sorry that the work you had done at the dealership did not resolve the concern you're having with your exhaust. If you would like for us to follow upon this with your dealer please send us a private message with further information (including your name, contact information, the last 8 digits of your VIN, and the name of your dealership). 

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## lhall (Dec 10, 2012)

For anyone else that found this thread while looking for solutions to the problem of bang/knocking sounds coming from the exhaust, I've since found another thread that discusses this issue more completely and has some videos which demonstrate my experience as well. See

<http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/6481-popping-noise-frusteration-follows.html>


----------

